# Do I need gutters?



## tractng (Aug 4, 2007)

Guys,

I am done painting my house except for the trimming part on the flashing board (not sure what it is called).

I already yanked the piece that connects to the gutter and runs against the wall (trash them).

I am having doubts now.  It looks to be a pain in the butt to remove all the gutters.

Do I need them?  I live in socal.  The area around my house/foundation is cover mostly of concrete.

tony


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 7, 2007)

Do I need gutters.................
The reason for gutters is so you don't fill your basement with water or cause settlement of any concrete from washing out the soil below. Another issue will be splashback onto the house from the concrete. I have no idea how much rain you get in your area so I am no expert. 
I would remove them, clean em up and reinstall when you are done painting. 
Someone installed them for a reason....I would hope.


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 7, 2007)

Do I need gutters.................
The reason for gutters is so you don't fill your basement with water or cause settlement of any concrete from washing out the soil below. Another issue will be splashback onto the house from the concrete. I have no idea how much rain you get in your area so I am no expert. 
I would remove them, clean em up and reinstall when you are done painting. 
Someone installed them for a reason....I would hope.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Aug 7, 2007)

Q: I am having doubts now. It looks to be a pain in the butt to remove all the gutters
Anwer: I have never removed the gutters to paint because YAH its a royal pain in the you know what not to mention getting all the seams or corners sealed.
Q: Do I need them
Answer: jusy what InspectorD said.
 I always take the down spouts off and clean them up and quite offten  paint them (   depends on what the customer wants)


----------

